# 40K Talk: 7th Edition and Superheavies - by Chaos Pat of South Mississippi Gamers



## Hinkel (Apr 23, 2013)

7th Edition and Superheavies
by Chaos Pat
of South Mississippi Gamers
Link - http://southmsgamers.blogspot.com/2014/06/40k-talk-7th-edition-and-superheavies.html

Ha Ha! It's me the chaos guru back once again to talk about some 7th edition 40k stuff, this time around it's going to be superheavies! I wrote an article on escalation back when it first came out so I thought it would be good to go over what has changed and why these changes are good for the game. Please be aware that I am a tournament-going, competitive player, so my opinions are those of a tournament-going competitive player.

Superheavies themselves have not changed, like at all really, the damage table (or lack of one) for the big boys has remained the same, as has all the special rules they have. So what has changed? All of the weapons that they used.

Remember the old green apoc templates that came out? You gonna' need to buy some of 'em, because two out of three of those blue ones that they sell have gotten removed. The holy-mother-of-god-15" blast got toned down to a 10" blast, which is more reasonable since that 15" blast was far to unwieldy to place on the table. The barrage that you can arrange into any formation you want is now required to be placed into the old-school clover leaf shape that the green one has. Hellstorm template is unchanged.

D-weapons have changed substantially. While before you did not get any saves, not even re-animation protocols for necrons! Now you get all saves, even armor saves depending on what the ap of the weapon is (unless you roll a 6, more on that in a moment), the chart for the new d-weapons is as follows. On a one nothing happens, on a two through five a vehicle takes a pen that causes d3 hullpoints and a model takes a wound that inflicts d3 wounds instead of one, and on a six you take six plus d6 hullpoints or wounds with no saves of any kind.


Something to note is that you DO NOT take d3 saves should you roll a two through five, you take one save and if you fail it you suffer the d3 wounds and/or hullpoints, and these wound/hullpoints do not carry over to the rest of the unit.

This has made d-weapons into anti-vehicle/monstrous creature/heavy infantry instead of being the anti-everything they once were. Super heavies that did not have d-weapons did not change at all with the new edition, and if anything became more viable since d-weapons are not as good as they once were.

Something else to note is that certain objective cards for the maelstorm mission grant additional victory points should you kill a super heavy, so they are really trying to encourage big toys in all forms of the game, not just apoc. Another thing to note is that there is a d-weapon psychic power, so have fun trying to outlaw d-weapons! One final thing to note is that the standard force org chart includes superheavies, so there's that.

My final verdict is the same as it was before, superheavies will alter the way you play but they are in no way game breaking, so you should most definitely try these entertaining models out in your games before you judge them, after all they just want to be loved like all your other models.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I fielded thrice an hellhammer in my list, not gamechanging at all. hard to crack, average damage output and fun, but not terrific at all. Superheavies will, however, change the deployment phase. noone is going to put his most costly stuff in the face of such firepower. a good deployment can, then, force your opponent to stay on the defensive, wich is always good


----------

